# Transistor como interruptor controlado con 16F84



## Meta (Feb 7, 2009)

Hola:

Estaba usando el Transistor NPN 2N2222 y otro TIP31.







Desde la base hay una resistencia y he probado con el 330, 10k y 33k (no se cual es la adecuada). El motor es el típico de PC a 12V/0.25A.
Conectando 5V en la base del TIP31 con otra fuente de alimentación quiero lograr el que el motor se mueva, también con las salida de un PIC-16F84A que son 5v. ¿Qué hago mal? El transistor funciona muy bien y está bien hecho el circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## Pablet (Feb 7, 2009)

Para poder utilizar un transistor como interruptor necesitas que sature, esto se consigue aplicando a la base una intensidad que sera igual a la intensidad del motor dividida la beta tipica del transistor. La beta la puedes encontrar en la hoja de caracteristicas y suele tener un valor de alrededor de 40.
Conclusion, La resistencia de la base, cuanto mas pequeña mejor, para que la intensidad sea mayor, y el transistor este mas saturado, pero vigilando que el microcontrolador pueda suministrar esa intensidad. No se que voltaje saca como minimo el microcontrolador pero, prueba con una de 220.


----------



## Meta (Feb 7, 2009)

Voy a probar con ella.

YouTube - Que son los transistores

A ver que tal.


----------



## Meta (Feb 7, 2009)

Hola de nuevo.

Sólo me funciona si conecto la base (con la R a 220) directamente a los 12V. ¿Hay alguna manera de hacerlo funcionar?

A ver si compro el BD547, BD139 si mefunciona con eso a lo parkdarlington.

Saludos.


----------



## Pablet (Feb 7, 2009)

Si conectando 12 voltios directamente funciona y con 5 no es porque no alcanzas todavia la intensidad de saturacion, prueba con una resistencia mas pequeña, pero atento a lo que te escribi antes de la intensidad maxima que puede sacar el microcontrolador. 
Si ves que la intensidad que necesitas es mayor a la que te suministra el uC, conecta en serie una puerta CMOS (dos NOT por ejemplo) que sacan mas intensidad seguro que el microcontrolador.


----------



## johnnykey (Feb 18, 2009)

Cordial saludo.

Me podrian dar algunas referencias de los transistores MOSFET que comunmente utilizan en las salidas de un PIC para manejar LED, necesito alguno que pueda manejar 1 amperio y tenga un encapsulado TO92.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## cristian_elect (Feb 19, 2009)

El  2N2222A controla solo hasta 600mA  pero no se le da al maximo, para Ic=500, fuente de 12V la resistencia para la base calculada es 358ohm para 5V de tension de control usando el beta minimo como normalmente se usa para calculos.
Como motor comsume 0.25A usa una resistencia de valor comercial mayor.


----------

